# Game 27:Wolves(14-12) @ Magic(11-15)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*Zone Defense all the way. The Wolves are not exactly running a lot of zone defense, but stopping Francis from penetrating is key. This team is basically at full strength now with Grant Hill in the lineup. Dwight Howard is going to be a tough task for either Eddie or KG all night. We need to keep him away from the boards. Pound the ball down low though. Give pump fakes down low, get Howard in foul trouble. He is one to bite on a lot of fakes. Also Wally will need to contain Stevenson. He has the potential to just score out of nowhere.

*Prediction:*W
*Prediction Record:*(14-12)

Game is on Friday, at 6:00pm. On channell 45. I will try to watch this one.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Eddie & KG up frontcourt, no problem. Wally better shoot when he feel comfortable, same things goes for KG and Eddie. Marko will able to produce some easy layups since Francis is not that great of a defensive player. Either Wally or Trenton will play defense vs Stevenson, we'll see.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well Denver lost yesterday to Seattle which is good for us. We need to continue to capitalize on Denver/ Seattle losses. We need to gather wins before we get into that first week of January... Well... This is the last game. It is a should-win today. I am quite excited.

The Wolves are chillin on the beaches of Orlando while us in Minny are showeling snow every 4 hours from this damn snow storm...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hell, yeah, it's been snowing nearly all day long here. 

I did watch most of Seattle/Denver game. I noticed Denver's offense consisted most of lobs, then perimeter shooting from big men. They were lacking defense when Seattle made most of 3 point plays that helped them win late in the 4th. Their main problem is they couldn't hold on wins in the 4th quarter that's why they're 14-16.

Anyways, back to Wolves. There's a possibility that Jones could play tonight vs Orlando's big men. Not sure, yet.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i wont watch this one..im going to a hockey game..should win tho


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Uhhh...46-28? The hell?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Uhhh...46-28? The hell?


They were outrebounded, Griffin did not get much minutes. That is just pathetic. :dead: 

Anyways, they began their own rally until the end. They did what they need to get close and get back into the game. Richie Frahm began with a nasty dunk, "Who says White Men Can't Jump?". Then he shot a crucial three pointer, then at the end of half they stumbled across the court and tried to find anything open. Fortunately for the Wolves, Wally found Trenton wide open for a three point, and made it by the time buzzer went off. They finally get close 51 with Orlando's 59 points.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Agent K said:


> Anyways, back to Wolves. There's a possibility that Jones could play tonight vs Orlando's big men. Not sure, yet.


Nope, just saw him in street clothes behind the bench. So I'd better go back and watch the 2nd half.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well our first half stunk. But a good push at the end coming within 8 points at the half. Wally and KG having tremendous nights thus far though. Start of the 3rd now and kg is rolling. I think he has 23 with 9 minutes left in the 3rd. 58-64 Magic right now. We defenatly got the momentum right now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I also saw Jones in Street clothes. Eddie is doing bad but Hassell just dunked on Battie!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ffy hits a 3 to put us within 1 point!!!! 8-0 run for the Wolves.


Well commercials and I have a laptop right now. Is anyone else getting kinda scared by the way McCants plays? It seems like he travels all the time. When he puts the ball on the floor, he is not stopping, causing a lot of forced shots and turnovers, but at the same time getting him to the line. He NEVER boxes out. He needs to with this team. It has caused for 4 or 6 points in this one. He makes he way to the other end way too soon, right when the shot looks missed.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic begining to pull away.. 7-0 run for them. 67-73 magic.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Please get Anthony Carter out of this game.... He does not know how to make a pass.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

4th quarter, wolves down 79-72... This game is up and down... Starting to get worried about how this one will turn out.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well Wolves are really falling apart now. The game is getting sort of ansty though. KG is getting frustrated. Well we are down by 14. Looks like it is going to turn into a loss.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

WOw, will KG try to actually CONTEST a magic shot. Get Eddie in. This is a horendous game by the Wolves. Congrats, this is the begining of a 6 game losing streak. :boohoo:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

y didnt eddie play much?
too bad the only ppl that can give us offense is kg and wally...we need to make the artest deal


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Tough break. They did not get more aggressive around the hoop. That was why the Magic were dominating them and got away with the win.

Stupid loss, I must say.

AC's digusting me, also.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Umm, not only do we need to get Artest, someone needs to run more rebounding drills in practice, I'd rather rebound and run a half court, than let KG sit in there by himself and try and fast break with non athletic players.


----------

